# Reparacion de amplificador soundking skaa4000d



## roncal (Sep 15, 2010)

buenas noches compañeros del foro soy nuevo en esto de las consultas pero aprovecho la oportunidad para perdiles ayuda con la reparacion de un amplificador soundking skaa4000d,el problema es el siguiente tuve un corto en los transistores de salida (yo vivo cerca al mar)  por los ventiladores que jalaron humedad me fundieron 11transistores de poder de 24 : 6 2sa1943 , 5 cs5200 con sus respectivas resistencias de polarizacion de emisor y base  ya cambie los transistores con  sus resistencias lo pruebo a 110 y me vota corriente ala salidad de parlante.cuando lo provaba a 220v  me fundia de 2 a 3 2sa1943 dela etapa que recibe +-60v la etapa de +-100 no funde por favor si me pudieran dar una salida o pudieran habilitarme el diagrama les estaria eternamente agradecido


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 23, 2010)

Primero que nada, antes de reemplazar los transistores de poder, chequea bien los drivers, en etapas de potencia en recomiendo ir revisandolas por secciones desde la entrada hasta la etapa de potencia. De ser posible sube una foto de la etapa y asi será mas facil guiarte un poco mejor. Saludos...


----------



## roncal (Sep 30, 2010)

Hola amigo aqui te mando las fotos para q*UE* me orientes


----------



## lucasdj (Oct 1, 2010)

Hola has reparado la etapa de potencia? veo que tenes preset de ajustes del bias fijate bien los exitadores antes que nada,generalmente yo en lo personal cuando se queman mas de 2 tr se los cambio a todos mas en esas etapas con esos transistores,fijate tambien que los que compras no sean falsificados,si estas seguro que son buenos fijate que sean 2sa1943 2sc5200 LETRA O eso estara marcado abajo del 2sa,eso significa que la beta de ellos trabajan de 80 a 160,puede suceder que los que te estan vendiendo pueden ser falsos y no cumplen con las normas del fabricante,entonces puedes tener diferencias de beta tenes que aparear tanto el ciclo negativo como el positivo.Suerte con la reparacion.


----------



## roncal (Oct 1, 2010)

gracias voy atener en cuenta tu consejo  con los trasistores cualquier cosa me comunico con el fofo


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 10, 2010)

Linda potencia!  Como te comentaba anteriormente, desconeta todos los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943, quedate solo con los D6061 y B1370, y apartir de esa etapa (Amplificador de Voltaje) comienza a chequear paso por paso hasta llegar a la etapa de potencia y asegurate que la alimentación en los transistores de la entrada sea simetrica, al igual que el resto del amplificador.... Saludos!


----------



## roncal (Oct 11, 2010)

gracias por apoyarme con tus conocimientos estube chequeando los transitores de potencia y encontre un 2sc5200 alterado lo cambie ahora ya no me vota alto voltaje ala salida si no 4 a5 voltios en dc adonde mas tengo que chequear gracias de antemano por tus sugerencias


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2010)

De nada..! un pequeño consejo, quizás tengas alguna fuga en los drivers y posiblemente midan bien con un tester, para estár seguros de que están bien desconecta la base y el emisor de estos y con el voltimetro compruebas que voltaje tienen la base y el emisor, estos no deben tener NADA de voltaje. llendonos mas atras en el ampli, chequea la seccion de la entrada (Amplificador diferencia), en estos amplificadores de arquitectura simetrica, si algun transistor tiene una minima variacion ya sea por un mal funcionamiento o por una mala alimentación de seguro te lo reflejará en la salida de audio. 

Saludos...!


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 13, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Primero que nada, antes de reemplazar los transistores de poder, chequea bien los drivers, en etapas de potencia te recomiendo ir revisandolas por secciones desde la entrada hasta la etapa de potencia. De ser posible sube una foto de la etapa y asi será mas facil guiarte un poco mejor. Saludos...



si manda voltaje por las salidas es logico que tenga los drivers malos o las salidas..


----------



## roncal (Mar 7, 2012)

voy a tratar de reparar este power consegui unos transistores mje21153 con sus complementos lo deje la reparacion en estanbai porque no conseguia transistores origuinales ojala que algun amigo me oriente en algo que desconosca gracias de antemano

---------------

repare el pòwer la falla aparter de los transistores de salida fueron los drivers y el ic 5532 ahora esta ntrabajando ok gracias por las nociones de reparacion fue un poco complicado pero lo logre

---------------

probe el `power anda hasta la fecha bien a 4 ohm estoy que nuevamente me acostumbro a los dos canales despues de tenerlo parado un canal bastante tiempo


----------

